

Accounting software, alternatives to Quickbooks - sarvesh

Quickbooks is driving me nuts. The online version of the software only works with IE and I got bring up my VM just for that. It doesn't connect to my bank half the time. The service goes down at least once a week for maintenance. How do you'll do accounting? Are there any alternatives?<p>The reason I choose quickbooks was cost. From what I understand it cost a lot more to hire someone but after three weeks with the program I'll have to reconsider that.
======
brianlash
This topic comes up here every now and again. Here's the most recent instance:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=317131>

The quick and dirty list via ryanfelton:

<http://liteaccounting.com/>

<http://gobootstrap.com/>

<http://www.netbooks.com/>

<http://www.freeagentcentral.com/>

<http://www.clarityaccounting.com/>

Also, you might look into <http://www.lessaccounting.com>.

~~~
sarvesh
Thank You.

------
there
<http://corduroysite.com/>

